# Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift Nissan 350Z Available for $234K



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Another car from the famous Fast and Furious movie franchise is up for grabs.*
> 
> The Veilside Nissan 350Z that starred in the third _Fast and Furious_ movie, _Tokyo Drift_, can be yours for a cool $234,000 or so based on today’s exchange rates. The custom sports car is being offered by Cheshire Classic Cars in the U.K. with an asking price of £149,995. According to the company, the 350Z has 9,800 miles on the odometer and sports 430 hp and 420 lb-ft of torque.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift Nissan 350Z Available for $234K at AutoGuide.com.


----------

